# Building my dream shop



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Getting started*

This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.

From the beginning
About a year ago, my wife and I found a 54+ wooded acre parcel with a creek in the back that seemed to be the place we could develop as we wished, with plenty of room and privacy.










There was field on the ridge that we decided to plant an orchard of pecan, hazelnut, walnut, almond, and apple. This meant that we needed to install irrigation.










We got some roads cleared and found the spot for tractor shed and shop.










Built the tractor shed first, then the shop


















Once the shop was up and dried in (I did not build the shop - contracted it out), I started working on the interior. Bathroom was first room to build.










A few other pictures on My Workshop page.

Things left to do: 
SHOP - Wiring, floor coverings, noise room, finishing room, work tables, Cyclone setup and install, tool setup. 
PROPERTY - road maintenance, sawmill setup, brush pile chipping, wood storage shed repairs, land clearing for pine tree plantings, fence install, finish two pump houses.

More later…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


looks good so fare and congrat´s with your new land

Dennis


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


It will be fun to follow your progress. It sounds you have a wonderful piece of land.


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Ok, this would count as one heck of a good first blog effort.

Keep 'em coming please.


----------



## JohnnyW (Feb 7, 2010)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Wow ! Your shop is bigger than my house. Very impressive; I'm looking forward to seeing how it comes on. You're going to need a lot of tools to fill that space…..


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Great shop. Can you build me a room to, so I can move in?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


That is going to be a wonderful place to live. I like hearing that people have planted trees. (Best time to plant a tree….YESTERDAY) Enjoy your acres.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


So what do you do in your spare time?LOL It must be great to build everything the way you want it to be from the ground up. I will be looking forward to seeing your progress. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Wow!! This is awesome. My dream is something similar but on a much smaller scale. I dont want that much land to have to maintain. I was curious as to availability of power? Have you considered solar as a supplement? When I get around to moving into our dream home and shop we plan on trying to get off the grid as much as possible.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Tom - I get to sleep in my spare time ;-)

Ken - We are building about 2000 feet into the woods off the main road. The power company had to run poles down the property line, and then underground to "the compound". I only had to pay for the under ground run. 
With all the trees, solar may not be much of an option, but I plan to build a solar kiln for drying the lumber from the saw mill. Will be looking at other solar options as we go.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


nice seclusion.
Looks like a great place to escape to.
Save a place for my tree stand!


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

rep said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> This will be my first attempt at a blog. I will try to document the building of my dream shop and the property improvements that go along with it. Not quite sure how this works, but I will jump in and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Nice Im only a three hour ride from you can I live there


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Paint and Paintings...*

Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.



































Hoping to get another coat of paint down this weekend, and get started back with finishing the wiring. Once the wiring is done, I can start work on setting up the sawmill.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rep said:


> *Paint and Paintings...*
> 
> Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.
> 
> ...


looking good sofare
but must atmit it´s the first time I have seen a workshop
with artgalleri and a librarycorner but I sure it will bee a blast to work in
just turn the head to find new inspiration for new ideas 
like it, like it, like it,like it ….........when can I move in…...LOL

Dennis


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

rep said:


> *Paint and Paintings...*
> 
> Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.
> 
> ...


you might want to add "buy some new pens" to your to-do list. I'd suspect yours are about to run run out!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

rep said:


> *Paint and Paintings...*
> 
> Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.
> 
> ...


This is quite the shop. Looking forward to seeing your progress. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

rep said:


> *Paint and Paintings...*
> 
> Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.
> 
> ...


Hey Rep,nice looking floor paint. is it epoxy? if it is can you give me the details on type and prep steps?
i'm planing to do my shop floors this summer too.
looks like your shop has plenty of space to set up for almost anything.
keep the postings comming on your progress


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

rep said:


> *Paint and Paintings...*
> 
> Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.
> 
> ...


Nice shop!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

rep said:


> *Paint and Paintings...*
> 
> Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.
> 
> ...


I wonder how hard it is to dust all those pictures and books?

HMMMMmmmmmmmmm?

d


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Paint and Paintings...*
> 
> Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.
> 
> ...


The paint is 2 part epoxy from Lowes. Just followed the instructions with the kit. (clean floor, acid wash, dry, paint). With the new concrete, I did not have to worry about removing grease and oil in the floor.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

rep said:


> *Paint and Paintings...*
> 
> Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.
> 
> ...


Looks like you did a great job on painting the concrete. Won't be too slippery?


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Paint and Paintings...*
> 
> Got some floors painted, and moved some pictures from storage and hung them up out of the way in the shop.
> 
> ...


I added the "traction grit" to the paint before I put it down. Like a fine sand. If it seems to be adequate, I will add it to the second coat as well. If the first coat is too slick, I will add more grit in the second round - or a different type, like ground walnut shells.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Wildlife*

Got the second coat of floor paint down and installed some cedar fence. Thought I would include a few pics of the local wildlife while waiting for paint to dry. My buddy hunts the property and has a game camera installed.










Deer enjoying the corn









Night shot of racoon









Big squirrel power lifting









Coyote on the prowl (I don't think he is after the corn)









Another predator - always watch where I put my hands !









Finished installing all the cedar fence, now I gotta get the power finished so I can start other projects!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

rep said:


> *Wildlife*
> 
> Got the second coat of floor paint down and installed some cedar fence. Thought I would include a few pics of the local wildlife while waiting for paint to dry. My buddy hunts the property and has a game camera installed.
> 
> ...


Beautiful area.
Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rep said:


> *Wildlife*
> 
> Got the second coat of floor paint down and installed some cedar fence. Thought I would include a few pics of the local wildlife while waiting for paint to dry. My buddy hunts the property and has a game camera installed.
> 
> ...


great pictures thank´s for sharing them
but what the hell do you call those animals by the fence in the first picture
i cant find those spicies in my lecsica and it shuold cover them all

Dennis


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

rep said:


> *Wildlife*
> 
> Got the second coat of floor paint down and installed some cedar fence. Thought I would include a few pics of the local wildlife while waiting for paint to dry. My buddy hunts the property and has a game camera installed.
> 
> ...


hummin beans I think Have fun guys.Alistair


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

rep said:


> *Wildlife*
> 
> Got the second coat of floor paint down and installed some cedar fence. Thought I would include a few pics of the local wildlife while waiting for paint to dry. My buddy hunts the property and has a game camera installed.
> 
> ...


Great blog, thanks for posting this.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Progress and questions*

Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:

Question 1 - Electrical
In my service panel, the #000 cables come in from the back, go up the side, and curve into the top connections. This pushes the cable toward the front of the panel, and if I attache the front cover/door plate, the center screw will push into the cable.









I think I need to put some type of spacer to keep the cable off the front edge of the panel. Any suggestions?

Question 2 - Painting
When priming the OSB on the bathroom, the "stripes" (green) are bleeding thru the KILZ primer. I am hoping that the primer will set the green, and I can cover the stripes with another coat of primer before the final topcoat. 








Anyone been thru this before? 
I think the stripes are just a color dye, and not actual paint. Not sure why Lowes has stripes on the OSB.

Hoping to finish up the wiring this weekend and get inspected next week. Then on to the sawmill !


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Not sure about the green stripes but I think the wire should be "stiff" enough that simply forcing it towards the "back" of the service box- it should stay away from mounting screw. If it flexes back into the forward position, maybe the romex connector isn't clamped tight.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


On the electrical, that cable should be stiff enough you should be able to flex it away from the panel, and have it stay away.

For the green stripes, well primer is supposed to cover colors beneath it, just keep laying primer down until you get rid of the stripes… FWIW, you applied that primer REALLY thinly, I can see the color variation in the OSB in that pic… The stripes bleeding through is no shock…


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I think the stripes are an aid to nailing matching up with studs. I didn't have that problem when I primed my OSB, it was not from Lowes and the stripes were black and they didn't bleed through. I'm about the same place on my project, just getting ready to put the inside walls up. I'm on the finishing touches on the ceiling.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Here is a photo of the panel with the big cables.










I wedged the 2×4 in there to try to get the cable to "remember" to stay in the back, but the one just keeps moving back to the front. Those cables are stiff, and I cannot seem to make any headway in bending them any further. I can push them back with my fingers, but they don't stay - I guess the 90 degree turn at the bottom is more than 90, and I cannot get the curve any tighter.

I could leave out the center door screw, but someone might install it in the future, and I don't want anything to dig into and and short the cable.


----------



## Thomas1970 (Dec 1, 2008)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Rick;

To qualify myself … I am NOT a electrician but have done a lot of my own wiring and inspected quite a bit in my former life to perhaps assist you?

On the 0000 wire: I presume you are having inspections performed? My suggestion is to route the cable you are having difficulties with to the RIGHT SIDE of the panel. I honestly don't feel there is enough room in the panel for ALL three 0000 cables routed as shown. The cable should have enough flex to bend and stay in-place that way. Hopefully you have enough "play" to do this? Your inspector would no doubt fail your installation due to the tight fit as is and could possibly cause an overheating situation should all three cables remain as shown.

The "stripes" are placed upon your OSB board for using as a layout pattern for placement of roofing felt paper, etc. in a roofing application and/or flooring application. I would be very careful with the purchase of "panel" lumber at the Big Box stores as they are increasingly buying China made wood products and have been reported to be an inferior product than what most of us are used to purchasing. I recall most U.S. products being BLACK stripes, but don't remember green used before? Check your panels, they may state somewhere "Made in China" ... I am jealous of your shop - keep up the great work! You should be proud!


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood (Nov 24, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


hey lew you need to take one of the common wires and re rout it to the right side of your box so that will leave the other common and ground on the left its not good practice to have both commons and ground together in the panel like that.what will happen is as soon as you start running wires in to the panel to the breakers you will have a mess going on in there


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood (Nov 24, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


hey lew one thing i just noticed is you dont have a ground wire running out from your nuteril bar i hope you run one before you energize the panel and also check with your state l&i for the codes for the ground rod.in washington state we have to have two copper ground rods 6ft long and 8 ft apart pounded in the ground and a certain size copper wire depending on the amperage of the panel


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood (Nov 24, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


btw i just checked out the shop pics.dude that is one sweetassed shop you built


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Thomas - Hmmm - that is the first I head of not having the 3 cables running together. I have an electrician overseer, and will have inspection done before the power can be connected.

I will see about moving one cable to the other side. It could make things easier with the wiring - *thanks*.

Tunk Valley - That was an old picture before I had connected the gnd wire. Local code only requires one 8ft gnd rod for permanent power (my temporary power pole requires 2)

This is more recent


----------



## Thomas1970 (Dec 1, 2008)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Rick;

You are welcome. I've seen the tightening lugs become loose and they'll cause a "vibration" (Trunk Valley Works would perhaps have a better description?) that then cause heating of the surface and then whatever maybe nearby. May never happen to you, but I'd change it just for safety sake in that new shop of yours?

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


If you are using the water-based Kilz primer, Kilz 2 or Kilz Premium, you might have to change to the oil based primer, Kilz Orginal, or a shellac based primer in order to keep it from bleeding through. Just keep in mind if you use the oil based stuff do it when you won't need to be in there of like 3 hrs unless you have some serious ventalation.


----------



## david9951 (Sep 29, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I am an electrician and you don't have to move your conductors to the other side of the panel. You have plenty of room and you aren't going to have any problems with them over there. If you bend the wire it will stay off the front of the enclosure. You will have to bend it at the top and the bottom so that the wire in the middle will be tight to the rear of the panel. It's kind of hard to explain, but just pushing it back won't do it.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


"...but just pushing it back won't do it" That's for sure!

Even if I moved a wire to the other side, I still have the 90 degree bend that wants to push all the wires to the front. I guess I am just going to have to muscle it a bit to get the bend tighter.

I have done electrical work for years (always under a "real" electrician), but never installed the mains of a service panel. These big wires are tough to work with!

BTW - all the circuits will be 12 AWG or bigger (10 AWG for 30 amp devices) - is there a preference for 20amp and 30 amp plug styles in a shop? I was thinking of going with the "twist-lock" type, but don't know if they are worth it. I would like to standardize now. Got a 220 (20A) table saw and 220 (30A) Cyclone to wire up now, but other tools will be coming. Maybe better to hard wire?

Oh - and we are using Kilz Premium primer. LOML won't use anything but water based products unless there is no alternative. We shall see how it works out.


----------



## david9951 (Sep 29, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


If you hardwire your tools you will have to have a means of disconnect (a switch) wired into your tools. I would just use standard 20A-250v outlets for your 220 20A circuits and for the 30A 220 circuis I would use a standard dryer outlet. I wouldn't use twistlock style unless the outlet is on the ceiling or in an area where you are worried about the cord getting pulled on. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I agree with david9951 that your wires are okay where they are. I've done electrical work for years and wired both my house and shop. As he said it is hard to explain, but you need to bend the wire past 90 degrees where it comes into the box and then if it lays back you might have to bend the top out some. Sounds confusing but that wire is thick enough to stay when you bend it. Good Luck! I hope this helps and your shop and land are looking great.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Progress and questions*
> 
> Still working on the wiring and started painting the bathroom. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Disconnected the cables and man-handled them into the correct shape - then reconnected, and everything looks good (all on one side). Just took a little muscle.

County inspector came by today and approved the wiring, so now the power company can move me off the temporary pole - no more working everything off extension cords thru the back door!

The Kilz set the green stripes, so the topcoat did not get any bleed thru.

Should be able to start setting up the saw mill next.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Some things are not meant to happen*

Well, I was really looking forward to milling a log or two this weekend, but due to technical difficulties, it did not happen.

Started off with a cabinet making class Sat morning, and after lunch I went to my day job site to see what was left from the scrap give-away that started earlier in the morning.
Lucky for me, there was still some good stuff for me to pick up. I got a couple of work tables, some roll around carts, and some trays. Was able to get it all to the shop and unloaded without incident.

























Rather than start the sawmill project with just a couple hours left, I did some odd jobs and anxiously awaited starting the sawmill on Sunday.

First thing that needed to happen for the sawmill project was cutting a few small trees. Pulled out the chainsaw, but could not get it to start I pulled and pulled the cord, but no dice. Like there was no gas. Checked gas and it was low, but not empty?? Added gas, pulled til I couldn't - took a break, then decided that for 3-4 small trees, I would just go the manual route. Walked back to the shop and started looking for one of the two bow saws…and looked…and looked. Finally found a keyhole type saw that might get the job done. Cut down two trees….took a break…cut down another tree…break…did I mention it was around 100 degrees? Finally got all the trees cut, and went back to the chain saw. (I need to limb the "test" tree for the first sawing.)
Tried to start, pulled and pulled, but still no luck. Dumped the fuel, mixed up a fresh batch, checked spark plug, and pulled some more. Got a little sputtering, but nothing to write home about. Then I started looking at the switch settings and thought that something was funny. I have been running this chainsaw for two years, but today for some reason, I have been trying to start the saw in the "run" position instead of choke. Put the switch in the choke position and the saw starts on 2nd pull - like usual. So, probably wasted 2 hours between trying to start the saw, looking for bow saws, taking breaks to catch my breath - not to mention the aggravation factor. I thought I was too young for senior moments, but

Ok - my bad, and I still have plenty of time to clear the area, level, and set up the sawmill. Went to grab some lunch and pick up a few items. Took twice as long as expected…

Cleared away the brush, and went to change out the grapple with the bucket for leveling the dirt. I have a skid steer attachment, so the grapple comes off and the bucket should slide right on. SHOULD slide right on. Repeated attempts, but the bucket would always fall off one side as I lift it up to lock it in. Now what?? I fiddle with it for a while, then notice that the left and right "skids" are not at the same angle to each other. As I try to hook the lip of the bucket with the left skid, the right skid is pushing the bucket forward too much, and both skids cannot latch into place. I tried attaching high, low, on the dirt pile, on 1/2 the firewood pile. I tried man handling the bucket onto the skids, etc. Took multiple breaks to rest and steam about the whole situation. LOML drives up and asks what is taking so long . Explain (calmly ) the issue and get her to operate the controls while I force the bucket into place. After a few trys, I manage to have some success and we get the bucket attached.

Now it is late afternoon, and time is short. I am highly aggravated and wanting to mill some wood, but if I start on the leveling, I know I will push to get everything done and process at least one log. I am tired, hot, and mentally questionable. I decide that I might end up getting hurt if I try to make it all happen, so I packed everything up and put it away for another weekend. Bummer.

Here is the clearing and the test log. They will be there next weekend…I hear we expect rain ;-)


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

rep said:


> *Some things are not meant to happen*
> 
> Well, I was really looking forward to milling a log or two this weekend, but due to technical difficulties, it did not happen.
> 
> ...


Bravo for you for realizing you were tired enough to have problems if you keep going. Better safe than sorry (and with a mill, you could be REAL sorry real fast).


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rep said:


> *Some things are not meant to happen*
> 
> Well, I was really looking forward to milling a log or two this weekend, but due to technical difficulties, it did not happen.
> 
> ...


good dessision you took there Rick it´s better to realice you are too tired before
than after and then be sorry, there will always be another day to work in….

a very niiiice score with those tables and the cart congrat´s with it
the oine on the first picture cuold reeeealy bee a great utillity table
with a thicker top and a pegboard /small cabinets betwiin the plugs
and the chelfs

and I see the box for a sawstop in there another good dessision you made

take care and be safe

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

rep said:


> *Some things are not meant to happen*
> 
> Well, I was really looking forward to milling a log or two this weekend, but due to technical difficulties, it did not happen.
> 
> ...


I keep finding out "somethings are not meant to happen."


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*It is official*

It's official - I have processed my first log !!

Got the mill set up









Got a log loaded (pine)









Trimmed a cant









Cut some boards









The EZ Boardwalk was easy to set up and run. Sturdy frame and it just glides on the runners. Got a temporary cover over it for now.

Hope to mill some cherry, hickory, oak, and cedar tomorrow!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

rep said:


> *It is official*
> 
> It's official - I have processed my first log !!
> 
> ...


congrats on a good start.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

rep said:


> *It is official*
> 
> It's official - I have processed my first log !!
> 
> ...


Looks like the start of something big! I was dreaming about a set up like that earlier today. For me tho, not in this lifetime.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

rep said:


> *It is official*
> 
> It's official - I have processed my first log !!
> 
> ...


*I WANT ONE*. Congratulations on your first boards and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

rep said:


> *It is official*
> 
> It's official - I have processed my first log !!
> 
> ...


Nice machine!


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

rep said:


> *It is official*
> 
> It's official - I have processed my first log !!
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

rep said:


> *It is official*
> 
> It's official - I have processed my first log !!
> 
> ...


What a cool new toy!


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

rep said:


> *It is official*
> 
> It's official - I have processed my first log !!
> 
> ...


Would love one, but think my city by-laws wouldn't allow me to have one in my backyard. Not to mention, it wouldn't fit!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

rep said:


> *It is official*
> 
> It's official - I have processed my first log !!
> 
> ...


Sawmilling is fun…


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

rep said:


> *It is official*
> 
> It's official - I have processed my first log !!
> 
> ...


Got to go with DAWG, I Want ONE!!!!!!!!!! Nice job. Hope it brings you many board feet of lumber.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Constant change*

Well, we have decided to purchase a used mobile home and move out to the new property instead of waiting until the house is built. It will probably be 4-5 years before the house is complete, so the money spent on rent will cover a decent (temporary) mobile home. So we purchased a '89 single wide and have started getting things ready to move it in. 
Have to widen the drive way a bit, and work on expanding a right turn to back it into place.

In a previous life, I climbed poles for the cable company, so I strapped on some hooks and set about limbing a pine that I needed to drop. 















Boy, it has been a long time since I climbed a pole. Could only manage about an hour before I had to come down. The 100 degree heat and muscle fatigue were too much. Got the tree down, but took out another small tree in the process. Oh well…I guess it still qualifies as "woodworking".

Also got some timbers laid down and ready for sawing up a bunch of pine for framing lumber. Ran out of time, so the milling will have to wait til next weekend - unless the trailer move takes priority. Hope to get the trailer moved this week or next.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

rep said:


> *Constant change*
> 
> Well, we have decided to purchase a used mobile home and move out to the new property instead of waiting until the house is built. It will probably be 4-5 years before the house is complete, so the money spent on rent will cover a decent (temporary) mobile home. So we purchased a '89 single wide and have started getting things ready to move it in.
> Have to widen the drive way a bit, and work on expanding a right turn to back it into place.
> ...


Looks scary to me Rick


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

rep said:


> *Constant change*
> 
> Well, we have decided to purchase a used mobile home and move out to the new property instead of waiting until the house is built. It will probably be 4-5 years before the house is complete, so the money spent on rent will cover a decent (temporary) mobile home. So we purchased a '89 single wide and have started getting things ready to move it in.
> Have to widen the drive way a bit, and work on expanding a right turn to back it into place.
> ...


Hmm, only an hour in 100* weather…sheesh, I would have been happy to get up and down the tree in one piece. Sounds like you did a fair amount of work; good work and good luck with the milling.


----------



## gardentiger (Apr 7, 2010)

rep said:


> *Constant change*
> 
> Well, we have decided to purchase a used mobile home and move out to the new property instead of waiting until the house is built. It will probably be 4-5 years before the house is complete, so the money spent on rent will cover a decent (temporary) mobile home. So we purchased a '89 single wide and have started getting things ready to move it in.
> Have to widen the drive way a bit, and work on expanding a right turn to back it into place.
> ...


Man, you are my hero. YOu are a man of many talents. No sarcasm.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Mobile home nightmare*

I expected to have some repairs to do when I purchased the used trailer, but this has exceeded my expectations.

Been trying to get a sour smell out of the trailer since I got it. So far have removed flooring in laundry room, partial wall in laundry room, door to laundry room, partial wall in kitchen, kitchen cabinet, and today - pulled up the two layers of vinyl flooring in the kitchen.










On the up side, I have removed all carpet and vinyl, buried the water line from the well, replaced the water heater, installed the underground power pole and wires, coated the roof, removed the old furnace/AC, moved in a heat pump, and repaired some water damaged framing.

I have to connect the sewer, install underpinning, install 2 doors, install front steps, and put down some flooring - so we can move in before September. Also have some more water damage to frame to fix.










Hope to get back to the shop soon. Gotta build a set of cabinets for the kitchen now !


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

rep said:


> *Mobile home nightmare*
> 
> I expected to have some repairs to do when I purchased the used trailer, but this has exceeded my expectations.
> 
> ...


That sure looks like black mold. You'll need to use a professional mold remover chemical to get rid of it. It's the nasty stuff that makes a home sale stop dead in its tracks until mitigated.

For smells, you might try Nature's Miracle from any pet store. Another trick is to get a black light ($15?) from a hardware store and use it at night to find the 'spots' that need treating. Typically, it would fluoresce yellow for urine (organic) stains. After treatment it fluoresces white. You can't see it without the black light. Instructions are on the bottle. I use saran wrap after applying to keep it wet longer, but I live in Colorado where stuff dries in minutes instead of hours.

Hope that helps?


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Mobile home nightmare*
> 
> I expected to have some repairs to do when I purchased the used trailer, but this has exceeded my expectations.
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned that we had the pros come out and check the mold situation. We are following their instructions on cleanup and removal.

The smell is a sour clothes smell - not pet urine. I think there must have been an incident in the laundry room that may have been covered up with the second vinyl floor. There is also the musty-old trailer smell that should dissipate once we get things cleaned up and aired out.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 19, 2010)

rep said:


> *Mobile home nightmare*
> 
> I expected to have some repairs to do when I purchased the used trailer, but this has exceeded my expectations.
> 
> ...


As a comment on the first comment… Not all mold which is black is black mold.

Sour smell… I'd have a bunch of suggestions, but it looks like you've pulled out all of the things which would hide them. Usual culprits are; dead animal under house, dead animal under fridge, dead animal under dishwasher, dead animal under kitchen sink cabinet, dead animal interred above insulation and under sub-floor. Actually from looking at my list it seems most of my suggestions involve a dead animal.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Guess I have branched off the main track...*

since this was supposed to be about setting up a new shop, but I will get back on track eventually.

We seem to have gotten rid of the smell with gutting the kitchen and replacing some walls in the pantry. We were able to move in the last week of August (the hottest week of the year, I think). Just put a bed in the guest room and most everything else in the living room till the kitchen is ready. It is like living out of a small motel room. It is nice to be living in my own place, and able to take a stroll in the woods without having to drive anywhere. The pressure is off a bit, since I am no longer critical path. Still trying to get things done for convenience, but I can take a night off now and then without causing a problem.

Now, we are putting down a tile floor in the kitchen. Once the floor is done, I can move in the appliances and build a counter and sink. This is our first attempt at laying tile, and I have learned a lot - mainly that *putting down a tile floor is a LOT of work*. Everything is heavy, and working on my knees is tough on the back. Making progress though, and hope to finish this weekend.










Once we get the kitchen serviceable, I can start on the MBR floor joist repairs, and then put in the laminate flooring. We are using the trailer renovation as a learning exercise to gain knowledge and skills for building the house. I should get some practice at building cabinets, plumbing, laminate flooring, more tile flooring, and probably a few other things along the way. Hoping to make all/most of my mistakes in the trailer so I can do better in the shop and house. (Also, gives me a reason to buy some additional tools sooner ;-))

Since we moved from a big house, to a small trailer, most of my stuff is stored in the shop. Not much room to walk around right now, so installing some shelves to put things away is on the list. Gotta make some room to get to the tools for renovation. Right now, I could set up a bigger living area in the shop than is in the trailer.

So, the next few posts will probably be related to trailer updates instead of shop stuff. I will get back to the shop and some real woodworking before …hmm…I guess I don't really know at this time. Stay tuned.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Trailer progress*

I finally finished the tile on the kitchen floor










Really enjoying living here - even with all the work that needs to be done. Here is the view from the couch:










I need to build the kitchen cabinets next, but I am hoping to set up my lathe on the porch of the shop so I can start turning again.

We have some trees coming in for planting, and the 400 hr tractor maintenance is due, so - as usual - I have more work to do than time to get it done…

Tractor update: Driving over some underbrush and snatched off a wire connector which shut down the tractor. I ordered a replacement sensor and hope to get the tractor up this weekend. (along with the maintenance).

May also drive to Atlanta to pick up a kiln and drying rack/shed.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

rep said:


> *Trailer progress*
> 
> I finally finished the tile on the kitchen floor
> 
> ...


Looking good there Rick. Nice job on that floor. Like you said, its great to have this to "practice" on before you start on your house and shop.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pre-Chrismas Update*

Christmas is closing in fast, so I better slip in an update while I can.

Still getting things done on the trailer to make it more livable.
The wife wanted her library available, so I had to bring in all the shelving and books. Now one room is wall-to-wall books, and LOML is happy. (and the shelving is out of the shop)

I finally got the kitchen cabinet/sink/dishwasher installed - except for the face frame. No more washing dishes in the bathroom sink!
Until I get a shaper, we will have to wait on the doors and drawers.










I also got some other items moved out of the shop to make some room for a kiln,









and the lathe. I built a PVC frame and attached some 6 mil plastic to enclose the area for dust and such. Trying to keep the storage furniture fairly clean in the mean time.










Trying to get some Christmas gifts turned before the next batch of trees arrive - and the digging begins. It is nice to feel wood shavings under my feet again.

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas (or your own holiday) and a Happy New Year.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

rep said:


> *Pre-Chrismas Update*
> 
> Christmas is closing in fast, so I better slip in an update while I can.
> 
> ...


I don't think that I have seen anyone with a kiln in their shop. However, it looks like everything is coming along pretty good. Good work.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

rep said:


> *Pre-Chrismas Update*
> 
> Christmas is closing in fast, so I better slip in an update while I can.
> 
> ...


The kiln - what are you using to dry the wood? EBAC LD800?


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Pre-Chrismas Update*
> 
> Christmas is closing in fast, so I better slip in an update while I can.
> 
> ...


"The kiln - what are you using to dry the wood? EBAC LD800?"

I forget which model, but just an off the shelf dehumidifier from BORG.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rep said:


> *Pre-Chrismas Update*
> 
> Christmas is closing in fast, so I better slip in an update while I can.
> 
> ...


thank´s for the update Rick

Dennis


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

rep said:


> *Pre-Chrismas Update*
> 
> Christmas is closing in fast, so I better slip in an update while I can.
> 
> ...


You may want to consider adding an electric heater to your configuration. This is where companies like EBAC work their best. They bring the temperature up as they dehumidify which speeds up the drying and kills any little critters that may be hiding in the wood. They also put in the controls to monitor the process.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Pre-Chrismas Update*
> 
> Christmas is closing in fast, so I better slip in an update while I can.
> 
> ...


If you look into the far corner of the kiln, there is a coffee can (actually 2 of them) that contains a light bulb for additional heat to handle critters ;-). There is also an internal thermometer so I can track the temperature.

I hope to get everything up and running after Christmas and get the first air dried batch of wood started.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Been a while*

OK - Time for an update.

Been spending most of the time clearing land and planting trees. I think we are approaching the end (yay!) of planting for this season. Working on the last rows this weekend.









Last weekend was very windy, and the temporary cover for the sawmill was blown off.









I made some heavier duty stakes and with ropes replaced, I think it will hold up for the next storm









A real woodworking project is also in process . We have taken some of the pine trees on the property, milled the logs into boards, dried them, and will be using them to build some seed tables to grow out some pecan trees from seeds.









Here is the first unit completed. LOML picked the color (and did the painting)









Very cool to process the wood from start to finish. Used Kreg pocket screws for assembly.

I did pick up a new tool yesterday (2 of them).









Came in handy for dimensioning the homemade 2×4s for the seed table.

Maybe more wood working in the near future…I can hope.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rep said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> OK - Time for an update.
> 
> ...


my eye´s …. my eye´s … hurt now ….. that colour burn
but the rest is looking good 

take care
Dennis


----------



## woodman1962 (Jan 15, 2011)

rep said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> OK - Time for an update.
> 
> ...


i have read your blog from the very beginning you have really done a lot of work on that place and one day it will be nice to see the completed project i know that you will be glad to see it finished. Keep up the hard work and keep us updated.You are the closest person that i have found on LJs Keep us posted on progress.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

rep said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> OK - Time for an update.
> 
> ...


coming along! might want some deer protection for those trees though. If you don't, and they DO eat them down, never fear, they're still building root bases, I've seen fruit trees get largely eaten for four years then shoot up like crazy when protective measures are applied.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> OK - Time for an update.
> 
> ...


I do have some deer fence to put up, but not sure when I will have time…
Do deer eat pine trees? These are cypress and pine.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

rep said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> OK - Time for an update.
> 
> ...


sadly, it depends on the availability of food in your area, and the type of pine. White and Mugo pine are tasty to deer, and they'll attack them, but all pines are at risk to deer that get the serious munchies. Again, cypress it depends on the type. Leyland Cypress are like deer candy, it seems, while some other types are popular antler rubbing targets, but again, hungry enough, the deer will eat any new growth off of almost any tree. If you worry or start to notice some snacking, consider a product like a plantra tree tube, which seems to do a great job, or a deer repellent spray, but keep in mind you'll need to reapply regularly if you go that route.


----------



## gardentiger (Apr 7, 2010)

rep said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> OK - Time for an update.
> 
> ...


More, More. Can we see some video of the mill???


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> OK - Time for an update.
> 
> ...


The next BLOG entry should include a step-by-step video of the sawmill features, and processing a log into boards.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Making lumber with my EZ Boardwalk sawmill*

We did finish the planting for this season. The deer convinced us that a fence was needed, so we got that project done. I have been working a little in the shop, but mainly working on changing all the log piles into lumber for future use. Back when I was researching to determine what sawmill to purchase, I did not find any video to help me make a decision, so I wanted to post something in case others need a comparison. I made a video of how my EZ Boardwalk Jr sawmill works, and also show processing a log.

I posted two videos on YouTube.

Part one is 
EZ Boardwalk Jr Features and Demo Part 1 of 2

The second video (EZ Boardwalk Jr Features and Demo Part 2 of 2) picks up where the first one ends

The first video mostly walks thru the different operational aspects of the sawmill using annotations, and the second shows cutting a log into lumber. It was a bit windy that day, so you can hear some wind noise when the saw is not running.

I have sent my sawmill blades off for re-sharpening, so I plan to try and get my cyclone dust collector installation finished next. Hopefully, that will be the next blog subject in the near future.


----------



## millssnell (Oct 24, 2010)

rep said:


> *Making lumber with my EZ Boardwalk sawmill*
> 
> We did finish the planting for this season. The deer convinced us that a fence was needed, so we got that project done. I have been working a little in the shop, but mainly working on changing all the log piles into lumber for future use. Back when I was researching to determine what sawmill to purchase, I did not find any video to help me make a decision, so I wanted to post something in case others need a comparison. I made a video of how my EZ Boardwalk Jr sawmill works, and also show processing a log.
> 
> ...


Rick,

This is awesome! Like I told you before, I would be really interested to come out and help you out. I am itching for a sawmill as of recently. Holler if you want helping hauling logs or rough cutting them.

Also, be sure to let me know when you get that dust extractor set up.

Mills


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Shop Update, Tool Gloat, Wood Gloat*

Shop items made it to the top of the priority list, so I have been working on setting up my cyclone dust collector. Running pipe and electrical took a while.

Here is the ClearVue Cyclone installed. I mounted it on a free standing frame it isolate the vibration from the walls. 
I imagine a metal skin pole building might make quite a racket if mounted directly .









I have added a McRabbet kit to detect a full bin - which will sound an alarm and can turn off the cyclone before dumping all the sawdust into my filters.









The cyclone is in a "noise room" (yet to be finished) in the NorthEast corner, and ductwork runs down the center of the shop and then splits to the West and East walls.









East Wall has Lathe, Chop Saw, and Floor Sweep 
(I went all-out on the hood for the Chop Saw ;-)









West Wall has Table Saw and Jointer/Planer combo. 
I went ahead and purchased the SawStop overhead dust collector tubing. 
It is pricey, but I just did not have time to cobble something together.









Tool Gloat  Jet JJP-12hh









We were also able to organize the shop a bit. Cleared the floor, and moved work tables to the center. 
Still a mess, but at least I can walk around and see where things are - a lot better than before.









LOML created this solution to organizing (about 1/2) my bowl blank collection. (Wood Gloat) Man, it can take some time and effort to saw up lots of tree stumps. 









Once the bookcase shelves are full, we will use the the wire "metro carts". I was able to pick up another 6 units as scrap from work. 
Also picked up eight 5" castors that should be used to build some portable lumber racks. 
Gotta have a place to store the finished lumber from the Jointer/Planer

Some real woodworking projects may be in the near future. Outfeed table, jigs, cabinets, spinny stuff…who knows?


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

rep said:


> *Shop Update, Tool Gloat, Wood Gloat*
> 
> Shop items made it to the top of the priority list, so I have been working on setting up my cyclone dust collector. Running pipe and electrical took a while.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shop update. Looks like it coming along very nicely. Let us know how you like your ClearVue. It is currently on my short list. Trying to decide whether to get that next or replace my contractors TS with a cabinet saw.


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

rep said:


> *Shop Update, Tool Gloat, Wood Gloat*
> 
> Shop items made it to the top of the priority list, so I have been working on setting up my cyclone dust collector. Running pipe and electrical took a while.
> 
> ...


Hey rep,

Can I send you the bill for a new keyboard? I was drooling so much, I think I shorted out my keyboard. Needless to say, VERY NICE SHOP.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

rep said:


> *Shop Update, Tool Gloat, Wood Gloat*
> 
> Shop items made it to the top of the priority list, so I have been working on setting up my cyclone dust collector. Running pipe and electrical took a while.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't just call this a tool and wood gloat; this is pretty much a shop gloat too! I just bought a clearvue too; I'll have to check out McRabbit's sensor plans. Are you going to ground your ducting?


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

rep said:


> *Shop Update, Tool Gloat, Wood Gloat*
> 
> Shop items made it to the top of the priority list, so I have been working on setting up my cyclone dust collector. Running pipe and electrical took a while.
> 
> ...


Rep, very nice blog, land, trailer and shop of course. Just stumbled on it and will stick around for the ride. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Shop Update, Tool Gloat, Wood Gloat*
> 
> Shop items made it to the top of the priority list, so I have been working on setting up my cyclone dust collector. Running pipe and electrical took a while.
> 
> ...


To Scott - the ClearVue is working like a champ - and the bin sensor too. I have strong suction even with my long runs. I just need more time to give them a workout! SWMBO likes the fact that there is not a lot of dust on everything when I work on a project now.

To Rob - No plans to ground the ducting. I have no concerns about fire due to static discharge, and I have not received any shocks from the pipe or equipment.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Hot enough for ya ?*

A quick update.

It has been hot - really hot for a while. Unable to do much in the shop. Gonna have to look into some cooling/heating option for the shop. One of the down sides to a big area is the cost of air conditioning.

We decided to re-do some of the tree planting, so we ended up getting some dozer work done, and now have 4-5 acres of cleared fields to prep for longleaf pine planting. Found a big canebrake rattle snake on the new field last weekend. Also have 2 yellow jacket nests to handle.










Got a lot of logs to mill into lumber, but they will have to wait until planting is done.

Shop projects will also be delayed.

So, may be a while before woodworking gets going, but I have lots to keep me busy for the next week, month, year, lifetime…?

That's a good thing


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


Nice snake. Gonna make a belt out of him? I used to do that in SC and FL. The largest snake I ever used was a 7 1/2' eastern diamondback I got when stationed at Paris Island. He turned into several belts and leather buckles. Hope the weather cools and you get some shop time.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful snake. We dont have those in Ok. or I would be making a cool belt. Did you shoot that thing with that tiny pistol? Gasoline works really well on yellowjacket nests and we do have lots of those. A .410 pistol is my preferred snake gun. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


I will probably just make a wall hanging with the skin - at least at first. Maybe a belt or something in the future. This will be my first attempt at preserving the skin.The snake measured 49 inches without the head.

Yes, I shot him with the little pistol - a NAA Black Widow .22. I prefer to carry larger, but this little guy is light and easy to carry in my pocket when I am working out side with the chainsaw or other hot, dirty work. Like carrying a pocket knife. It got the job done.

This is only the 3rd snake I have seen in 2 years - and the only venomous. I know they are out here, but we don't cross paths often. I hated to kill this one, but I can't afford any surprises from the dangerous ones. The others I leave alone, or release if they are interesting enough to capture and inspect.

As far as the yellow jackets - I need to plant this area, so I don't want to dump gasoline. I am still looking at options on sprays and such.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


Toss a pint of gas on each nest. No more wasps, gas evaporates in minutes, just dont smoke while tossing gas!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


I found the quickest way to get rid of the big nests, if nothing too flammable was too close was one of those
propane weed burning torches. Otherwise, just grab a can of wasp and hornet spray that will spray at least
5', you do not want to be too close if they get upset about being sprayed, then as you get it started, you
can walk closer and really soak the entrance opening to finish off the nest. I try to catch them when they
are just starting the nest, makes life a lot easier.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


The first nest was easy. The second, a little tougher. After 5-6 cans of wasp spray, and 2 pints of gas - still have wasps. The nest is in a large (5 ft) root ball and stump that is on top of the ground. I have pushed the mass of roots and thatch 4-5 ft with the tractor. Time to push a foot or two before they swarm out. I think the problem is the roots and such are keeping the spray and gas from getting deep enough. May have to try gas and flame next…

The snake skin preserved nicely. Will past a photo when it is finished and mounted. Probably a wall hanging.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


Rick - Please do NOT use gasoline if you're going to light it. Life in a burn ward is no fun. Even if you are really careful the vapor can ignight and blow the liquid gas back on you. If you want to go the fire route, use diesel fuel [not mixed with gas]. Pour/spray a lot, let it soak in for a while, then light using rag torch soaked in diesel. Good luck and BE SAFE.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


We use gasoline on wasps. won't work on bumble bees though. A friend of mine was working on a customer's house and it came time to turn off some electricty. He went outside to find the box. When he tried to open the lid the yellow jackets came swarming out. How do we kill yellow jackets? *GASOLINE!* He got a can of gasoline and threw it in the panel…..*poof!* The entire end of the house was on fire. How do we put out fires…...*Get the water hose!* He got the hose and just as he got to the panel the fire went out…..fortunately. He was at a back yard party telling this story on himself. A volunteer fireman was sitting there listening to all this and said "John, they ,make training films about people like you!" True story guys!


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


No worries - no lighting gasoline. I agree, too dangerous, would use diesel if anything - but I am still looking for other solutions. They seem to be getting more aggressive when I get anywhere close now. May just move the pile out of the way in small steps and let winter handle the problem. I just need a long rope and lasso lessons.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

rep said:


> *Hot enough for ya ?*
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'd think it tough to hit a snake with that tiny barrel, so, nice shot!


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

*Where did the time go?*

Did not realize it had been so long since I posted.

Decided to go ahead and build a finishing room in the shop (temporary spare bedroom). Need to have a place for visitors over the holiday.

16×16 room with storage above. (will install stairs on the side as the next project)









As you can see, we have already moved a bunch of stuff up top.

...............

Also, had time to build some Extreme Birdhouse Christmas gifts.

















The "rustic" one is red oak, and the other is white cedar.
Now, the wife wants one - bigger!

...................

Had a guest from Mexico stay with us for a while, and she wanted to try turning, so we got the basics down - and she turned a pen to take back as a souvenir.
















Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## GNiessen (Dec 7, 2011)

rep said:


> *Where did the time go?*
> 
> Did not realize it had been so long since I posted.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a big blank for a Pen.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

rep said:


> *Where did the time go?*
> 
> Did not realize it had been so long since I posted.
> 
> ...


How's progress with the shop, Rick?


----------

